# Help with labial abscess codes!



## swiedner7 (May 4, 2016)

Procedures performed:  Manual separation of labial fusion with marsupialization of labial abscess, collection of cultures and vulvar biopsies.  Prior to surgery I thought this would be a simple 56441 lysis of labial adhesions.  Note sounds like she did I&D of the vulvar abscess and biopsy of the labial abscess cyst wall. Then marsupialization of the cyst to prevent recurrence.  This is for a medicare patient.


----------



## CodingKing (May 4, 2016)

I'm thinking 56405 - Incision and drainage of vulva or perineal abscess. Maybe just query physician to clarify? Whatever samples taken from the abscess drainage would be included.


----------

